# Is it really worth it



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

This may seem a silly question, but here goes! 
I have often thought about having my car detailed by a proper Co. as I don't have the time, inclination or more importantly, the knowledge to do it properly. The only thing putting me off, is that when it's done, a week later or so it will be just as dirty, need washing cleaning and I would feel that I have wasted xxxxx number of pounds having it detailed!!! 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

If you don't have the inclination to do it yourself, then who else is going to do it? :lol: Do you wash your car or do you lack time for that?


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

No I do wash it, Hoover it and keep it clean in general, but I don't have the time to do a "professional" job on it, but that wasnt the question was it!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Mmmm :? Sounds like your not very passionate about your car,if you don't have the time,inclination or knowledge regarding cleaning/detailing it?If thats the case just pay somebody to valet the car once a week


----------



## dubberdean (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Rob, I know exactly where you are coming from! What I tend to do with my cars is have a professional do a proper 'mop' of the paint work, claybar and other paint rectification work on an infrequent basis (twice a year maybe) and that gives me a great base so that when I wash and lightly polish the car myself it just maintains the paint shine.

So in summary, yes it's worth having a professional blitz the car for you and then you can keep on top of it with less effort.

Hope that helps


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rob.b said:


> No I do wash it, Hoover it and keep it clean in general, but I don't have the time to do a "professional" job on it, but that wasnt the question was it!


Keep the paint clean and sealed with CarLack Nano Systematic Care, seal if you have time/inclination, wash gently with a decent shampoo and you can keep your car essentially swirl free and well protected without any pointless claying, polishing, etc. etc.


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not those who have their car detailed by another person or company have the same attitude toward there car as those detail there own cars. Sure they appreciate the car on its return but more often after the car has been run for a few weeks the novelty has worn off, till the next time. Detailing your car yourself is work intesive and if you are like me my car is one of my hobbies so it has become a garage jewel, even though it is shut away for the winter I still find things to detail. 
Having a car in such an immaculate state is a much fun as driving it.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I was exactly the same as you mate, but i did get it detailed and the difference was amazing, i couldnt get it the way it is now and i have a machine polisher and lots of products. I even invited him back to do a top up. Last year i spent over £600 with this guy and was very pleased.


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Posted: Yesterday, 19:25
Mmmm Sounds like your not very passionate about your car,if you don't have the time,inclination or knowledge regarding cleaning/detailing it?If thats the case just pay somebody to valet the car once a week

I'm very passionate about the car, that's why I spent over £33,000 of MY cash buying it, and why I've done over 16,000 miles in 8 months. I absolutely love DRIVING IT. Just because I don't have time/inclination to spend hours cleaning it, doesn't mean I don't enjoy it, and that's why I would pay someone else to DETAIL it, not give it a wash!!

Dubberdean, Thank you, that is the sort of reply I was looking / hoping for. Better than some people's replys when they only do about 5000 miles A YEAR if that and then have sarcastic replys because I prefer to drive it to cleaning it!


----------



## dubberdean (Dec 22, 2011)

Everyone can enjoy their own car in their own way, I have a friend who just loves to do show and shine competitions, he fitted a supercharger to his car and I swear the engine has never seen boost!

Just not sure why such a simple question turned into a competition as to who enjoys their car more lol, oh well the joy of internet forums I guess!

Be sure to post some pics if you do go for some treatments, love seeing gleaming cars!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

rob.b said:


> Posted: Yesterday, 19:25
> Mmmm Sounds like your not very passionate about your car,if you don't have the time,inclination or knowledge regarding cleaning/detailing it?If thats the case just pay somebody to valet the car once a week
> 
> I'm very passionate about the car, that's why I spent over £33,000 of MY cash buying it, and why I've done over 16,000 miles in 8 months. I absolutely love DRIVING IT. Just because I don't have time/inclination to spend hours cleaning it, doesn't mean I don't enjoy it, and that's why I would pay someone else to DETAIL it, not give it a wash!!
> ...


You asked the question and you got some replies [smiley=argue.gif] .You also say that you are "very passionate about the car"but in the same breath, "I don't have the time/inclination to spend hours cleaning it",seems to be a contradiction here ?
ScoobyTT answer was probably the best solution and by far the easiest to do,but i think you have already made your mind up 
To pay someone to do it for you,thats your choice.Just remember though in a week or so the cars going to get dirty again and your back to square one! [smiley=bigcry.gif] .Oh it looks like i might have dashpod failure as apparently i only cover about 5000 miles a year [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

:?All Rob is saying is he is too busy too spend hours on end cleaning his car as we all are like myself I always try and keep whatever im driving clean by giving it a wash hoover or maybe a mini valet but not a full valet once or twice a week as in my job as a self employed car salesman cars have to be kept clean stock or person vehicles going back to your question Rob maybe a bit of both is the answer having a pro do it once a month or so


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i use to do mine and now I cant be bothered. Take it to the cleaners

Ill maybe do it in the summer, but defo not in this weather


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

I think you would benefit from having it detailed properly once - then keep on top of it. As already said! I feel the same in this weather :/ when it's a bit warmer I do tend to spend ages on mine. But mines booked in for it's first machine polish in a month or so. Should really bring out the shine then I can keep it that way


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

ChallonaTTer said:


> You asked the question and you got some replies [smiley=argue.gif] .You also say that you are "very passionate about the car"but in the same breath, "I don't have the time/inclination to spend hours cleaning it",seems to be a contradiction here ?
> ScoobyTT answer was probably the best solution and by far the easiest to do,but i think you have already made your mind up
> To pay someone to do it for you,thats your choice.Just remember though in a week or so the cars going to get dirty again and your back to square one! [smiley=bigcry.gif] .Oh it looks like i might have dashpod failure as apparently i only cover about 5000 miles a year [smiley=baby.gif]


But you're not back to square 1 are you, because if you have it detailed properly your swirls will be gone and there'll be a good level of wax or other protection on the paint to preserve the finish. All you have to do is give it a sensible wash every couple of weeks and keep the wax topped up, which is a pretty easy couple of hours on a sunday afternoon tbh


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I thought it was worth it I got my tt machine polished and it made a huge difference I just keep on top of it with a detailing spray and just wipe off the day to day dirt 
I don't have a garage so in this weather it saves me freezing my ass off spending hours cleaning it


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

A professional job will be protected against the elements alot better than just chucking a layer of wax on after a wash because correcting the paint before hand, the overall finish will bring a new look to it and the wax, sealant will bond better.

If the detailer is generous (like me) they will layer up a few times with sealant/wax to provide a substantial barrier and long lasting looks. Also washing when dirty will be far easier and will leave a superior finish.

A job I done on the Players Show mk2 Golf, the owner turned up when it was completed and thought it had been repainted. He stood there for ages just gawping at the paint. A pro job done well will blow your socks off.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

ian222 said:


> I was exactly the same as you mate, but i did get it detailed and the difference was amazing, i couldnt get it the way it is now and i have a machine polisher and lots of products. I even invited him back to do a top up. Last year i spent over £600 with this guy and was very pleased.


Who did you use, Ian...was it someone in Kent? I've been thinking of treating my TT to a professional 'going-over' this spring.

Or if anybody else has any recommendations for the Kent, preferably south Kent, area?

Regards
Ross


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Pm'd you Ross.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

If you do not put the time and effort in with the washing of the car... Keep,your money in your back pocket, as it will be just as bad as it is now in a few months 
People ask me to detail there cars and I say how will you look after it, and enthusiastically they say I will take it to the car wash every week :roll: I then tell them to keep there money


----------



## k10rgr (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been detailing cars for the last 6yrs.
IMHO it's totally worthwhile, as long as you back it up with a safe washing process.
2 bucket method, grit guard and sheepskin mit, no sponges.
A majority of correcections are due to poor washing processes.
Have a look on cleanyourcar.com for all sorts of guides.

Kevin..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

ross_cj250 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > I was exactly the same as you mate, but i did get it detailed and the difference was amazing, i couldnt get it the way it is now and i have a machine polisher and lots of products. I even invited him back to do a top up. Last year i spent over £600 with this guy and was very pleased.
> ...


Marells detailing mate, he is based in Tonbridge, check his website out if ya like. I really rate him.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good question Rob. I am just in the process of reading up on detailing, the process, the time, the cost etc....I have no problem investing the time on the car, but I dont want to ruin it by making stupid mistakes. I do understand your question tho - hope you find the right balance


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info', Daryl and Ian

Regards
Ross


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

No problem.


----------

